# My pup protected me!



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

We were on a trip and my 5.5 month old GSD did the cutest thing. We were walking in town and this giant dog off leash ran bounding up to me. Happens a lot in that town so I wasn’t concerned. It was friendly to dogs and people. But then it would NOT stop jumping on me. It was about 100 pounds. I’m 110. I kept pushing it off and was looking for the owner but it just wouldn’t back off, and so my pup decided nobody jumps on her “mom.” I could see her thinking in her little head about what was the best course of action. So, she very nicely pushed the dog away by jumping on it and pushing it back with all her body weight. She’s only 52 pounds but the dog got the hint and left us alone. It was cute but I was annoyed the owner just didn’t care. 

A good girl! Besides the next day anyway when she went crazy barking at some strangers who she thought were trespassing. Sigh. (Very weird property lines on a vacation rental). ?


----------



## Oasiskw (Dec 13, 2018)

What a good puppy!!!


----------



## Amelydia (Dec 5, 2018)

What a good girl! My boy is about the same age as yours, and a couple weeks ago we were at puppy play time when one of the dogs got a little snarly. Tank put himself between Snarlsbarkly and me and stood as big as he could lol. Gotta love some of those shepherd instincts


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

That's a GSD to ya!


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh my gosh, this is so sweet! How adorable. Need pics of this superhero pup!


----------



## JoanF (Mar 31, 2019)

Awww such a good girl!!


----------

